# Heartbreaking Bender News



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Heartbreaking for me anyways, this truly breaks my heart.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20051130/SPORTS04/511300394/1004/SPORTS

*Bender's career may be coming to an end* 





> Indiana Pacers forward Jonathan Bender is awaiting word on MRI results that could determine whether he'll be able to continue his NBA career.
> Bender, the fifth pick in the 1999 draft, has a loss of cartilage in both knees and has missed a significant number of games in each season since 2001-02.
> He has played in just two games this season for a total of 21 minutes, and for the first time has not accompanied the team on a trip.
> "We're going to see," Bender said when asked whether he thinks he will play again.
> ...


----------



## NOBLE (Apr 10, 2005)

Damn, that's horrible.


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

If his career does end with this its a shame.....its tough to see someone with that potential never really even get going in his career.....


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

It's definetly too bad. I never wish injury on anyone, and hope Bender somehow recovers, but let's face facts. First, i never expected him to do anything the past couple years and in the future i knew he wouldn't be an impact player, so it's sad for Bender because we all saw him go from high school and saw him compete in the nba, but for the pacers isn't nothing terrible because he wasn't gonna be a factor anyways.

Second, the guy has a rich contract, i think he makes $8mil this and next year. He probably has a family, maybe he should take his money and stop trying to make comebacks to save him for more serious injury on his leg. I'd be too bad if he did return to play and ruined his leg more and wasn't able to walk as a 50 year old... he has to think about his family in this instance also.

But i will give him credit he never quit and no matter how down he was, he always tried to play.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yea im sorry. im sorry we gave up antonio davis for this kid.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sad news....I wish him the best!


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Sad, just sad.


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

You feel for the guy because he'll never reached his potential and be able to do what he likes doing. But he's gotten to play in the NBA, travel with NBA teams, got to have all the little clicks that come with being an NBA player, and he's set for life financially. Most people would kill to have all that.

For the Pacers it would be nice becuase instead of having a pretty much empty roster spot, they could actually have a player that can contribute.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I never really wanted to see Bender retire. I've always hoped that he would break out, but I just didn't know when he would. After last season, I pretty much gave up on him. I knew there was no way that he would ever come back to play a full season.

I hope the best for him, though.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck in life to JB... he's got a long road ahead of him still. I am so sad that this has to happen... but it is the best thing to do. God knows what he has planned for him... I'm sure he will still do some good in his life. If nothing else... his hometown was helped a lot because of JB, after Katrina. If that was the only reason for Jon to ever get an NBA contract... it was worth it. Good luck in the future JB!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I can't say that I'm surprised he might have to end his career. I don't think many people in this thread realize that the MRI results still aren't back. He might have to retire, but he might also be able to make 10 game comebacks every year.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I hate that Bender never became the baller he should've been....

If he doesn't come back, I wish him the best, in whatever career he chooses to persue...
We did give up A.D. for him, but injuries are really not his fault, I'm sure he wanted to be on the court as badly as we wanted him to be, I guess it just was not meant to be....





*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If he doesn't come back, I wish him the best, in whatever career he chooses to persue...


Why would he want to go into another career? He probably thought that his entire life would be basketball, so he didn't focus on anything else in high school. Besides, he's rich. If he doesn't spend all his money on a huge house, nice car, and unnecessary appliances, he can easily live on that the rest of his life.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Why would he want to go into another career? He probably thought that his entire life would be basketball, so he didn't focus on anything else in high school. Besides, he's rich. If he doesn't spend all his money on a huge house, nice car, and unnecessary appliances, he can easily live on that the rest of his life.



Because I don't think anyone that young is going to go their whole life having acomplished nothing else than being a name on a team.....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Because I don't think anyone that young is going to go their whole life having acomplished nothing else than being a name on a team.....


Professional sports team. Only 400 people in the world have that honor at that time. I'd love to get paid millions to get front row seats to every Pacer game for 6 years and then not have to do anything else the rest of my life. Jonathan Bender could turn into my role model.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Professional sports team. Only 400 people in the world have that honor at that time. I'd love to get paid millions to get front row seats to every Pacer game for 6 years and then not have to do anything else the rest of my life. Jonathan Bender could turn into my role model.



He's not even 30 yrs. old, I don't know why J.B. or anyone else would want to go 50+ yrs. living on just 1 accomplishment...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> He's not even 30 yrs. old, I don't know why J.B. or anyone else would want to go 50+ yrs. living on just 1 accomplishment...


Because some people don't care about accomplishments since they're already rich?


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because some people don't care about accomplishments since they're already rich?



Pity for them....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!!!*


----------



## STUCKEY! (Aug 31, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pity for them....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly what i was thinking


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> Pity for them....


If you were in their place you would be thinking differently. If I was rich, and I had enough money to live the rest of my life without having to work, I would do it, as lazy as I am. Isn't everyone's goal in life to get rich? (Or for religious people it's "not go to hell") Bender is just retiring a little older than a 60 year old, and has a lot more money than one of them. What's wrong with that?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Larry Legend said:


> If you were in their place you would be thinking differently. If I was rich, and I had enough money to live the rest of my life without having to work, I would do it, as lazy as I am. Isn't everyone's goal in life to get rich? (Or for religious people it's "not go to hell") Bender is just retiring a little older than a 60 year old, and has a lot more money than one of them. What's wrong with that?



I'm with Pacerholic, I disagree. Money means nothing if you aren't happy. If I were in Bender's shoes, I wouldn't be happy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I'm with Pacerholic, I disagree. Money means nothing if you aren't happy. If I were in Bender's shoes, I wouldn't be happy.


Wouldn't playing on a professional sports team, attending practice with them, and getting front row seats, while getting paid millions make you happy? Those would be the best 6-7 years of my life. Do you think Bender would enjoy his life more if he worked at a yarn factory until he turned 65?


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Bender would probably have to find something else to do. It's like the same reason Reggie Miller, Charles Barkley and alot of other athlete do TV analysis. You got to be doing something besides laying around at your expensive house the rest of your life.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

rock747 said:


> Bender would probably have to find something else to do. It's like the same reason Reggie Miller, Charles Barkley and alot of other athlete do TV analysis. You got to be doing something besides laying around at your expensive house the rest of your life.


He doesn't have to. Some people, like Larry Legend and I, would rather just live off the money. Bender could be the same way. If he does, I applaud him. Like I said before, though, if he gets another job, he'll probably work in a yarn factory.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> He doesn't have to. Some people, like Larry Legend and I, would rather just live off the money. Bender could be the same way. If he does, I applaud him. Like I said before, though, if he gets another job, he'll probably work in a yarn factory.



You'd be surprised. Once your a millionaire, your level of education means nothing. He could easily find a job that would pay him at least 6 figures.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

> * JB HANGS THEM UP:* Jonathan Bender is calling it a career – after seeking several opinions on his knee, JB has decided he’ll never get over the pain in his knee and has decided to retire for medical reasons. Bender put his Indiana home up for sale last week, prompting many to speculate he’s done – its was confirmed that he’ll file paperwork on Monday or Tuesday – The Pacers are expected to apply for a medical exception to replace him on the roster.


http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_15305.shtml

?????


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> http://www.hoopsworld.com/article_15305.shtml
> 
> ?????


Thanks spongy for the report...

Breaks my heart.

The one good thing is that it will save us some salary cap money...finally...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> The one good thing is that it will save us some salary cap money...finally...


Is Bender off our roster this year now, or does he still count as a player? For instance, can we sign Jimmi Hunter now that he's retired?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Is Bender off our roster this year now, or does he still count as a player? For instance, can we sign Jimmi Hunter now that he's retired?



That I'm not sure about. We'll know the details tomorrow or tuesday I'm guessing. I know that after this year, insurance will cover his contract. Not sure about the rest of this year.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks for trying to be a Pacer...

F Artest


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

One more source : 


> One more Pacer note: Jonathan Bender will announce his retirement within the next 48 hours due to unbearable problems with both knees. By all accounts, the exceptionally likable Bender may have been the best practice player in NBA history, but bone-on-bone pain was too much to endure.


http://www.nypost.com/sports/58543.htm

Since hoopsworld isn't the most reliable source


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Since hoopsworld isn't the most reliable source


And anything from New York is? I don't doubt it now, but I'm just waiting for ESPN or NBA.com to announce it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I didn't say it was. It's vescey no less but 2 is better than one.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

spongyfungy said:


> I didn't say it was. It's vescey no less but 2 is better than one.



Yeah, well this news has been building for quite some time now, I don't doubt it's validity.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

It is really weird, i never really got to see him play (cause he never did) but after reading all his scouting reports and profiles i fell in love with him as a player. He could have been like a 7 foot TMac. Also, in NBA live, hands down, he is the most underated player, he is amazing in that game, he is everything he could have been in the NBA. 

This is so weird that i only started to feel Bender this last season, and im very distraught that i will never see my 7 foot Tmac take flight, this is a sad day for Basketball, when a player that had seemingly Limitless potential, has to retire at such a young age. :no:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

LakerLunatic said:


> It is really weird, i never really got to see him play (cause he never did) but after reading all his scouting reports and profiles i fell in love with him as a player. He could have been like a 7 foot TMac. Also, in NBA live, hands down, he is the most underated player, he is amazing in that game, he is everything he could have been in the NBA.
> 
> This is so weird that i only started to feel Bender this last season, and im very distraught that i will never see my 7 foot Tmac take flight, this is a sad day for Basketball, when a player that had seemingly Limitless potential, has to retire at such a young age. :no:


Thanks for the kind words Luna... I couldn't have said it better myself...


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> And anything from New York is? I don't doubt it now, but I'm just waiting for ESPN or NBA.com to announce it.


Pacers.com will probably announce it tomorrow. They never do anything on Sunday's.


----------



## DannyGranger33 (May 12, 2005)

As much as I despised picking him, holding onto him, giving him chance after chance to prove NOTHING.. it's sad that his career has to be cut short..

I do kind of feel for the guy in that respect


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I saw a source somewhere that he was expected to retire in the next 48 hours (this was Sunday, so it's now 24). 

Unfortunately, I can't find it right now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


> I saw a source somewhere that he was expected to retire in the next 48 hours (this was Sunday, so it's now 24).


Try looking 8 posts above you. :laugh:


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Try looking 8 posts above you. :laugh:


Heh, I thought I saw it on PacersDigest.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Try looking 8 posts above you. :laugh:



LOL...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## clownskull (Jun 21, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> Good luck in life to JB... he's got a long road ahead of him still. I am so sad that this has to happen... but it is the best thing to do. God knows what he has planned for him... I'm sure he will still do some good in his life. If nothing else... his hometown was helped a lot because of JB, after Katrina. If that was the only reason for Jon to ever get an NBA contract... it was worth it. Good luck in the future JB!


no offense but, i'm glad someone felt his nba contract was worth it because i sure as hell don't.
this situation should have happend at least a year ago. i think gods plan was for ol bendy to get rich and sit on the bench and then after several years- management finally gets the balls to tell him spit or get off the pot. :clown:


----------

